# Reset my ECU



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

And I noticed a difference  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay, explain.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Okay, explain.


Well, it seems smoother, and perhaps a bit faster than it was (could be just me I guess). And, this morning, it didn't do it's uneven idling thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

I mean I am not familiar with the procedure. WHat did you do and what benefits are you supposed to get?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> I mean I am not familiar with the procedure. WHat did you do and what benefits are you supposed to get?


Really??? I would think you would be on top of this. I disconnected the battery for 5 minutes (just removed the - side). Make sure you have your radio code handy, and you will need to re-input time and date when you reconnect the battery.

According to multiple sources, BMWs adapt to your driving style and over time, assuming you don't operate at WOT at ALL times, it will mix the fuel and air differently and not deliver optimum performance.

In short, resetting the ECU should make the car faster.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Ah, that reset.

I doubt I would realize much benefit from that as I do tend to wring out my car fairly regularly. But I might try it just to see.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I wonder if this is something thats needs to be done if you have a chip (Conforti) - I'll have to ask around. :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I wonder if this is something thats needs to be done if you have a chip (Conforti) - I'll have to ask around. :dunno:


Son of a gun - talked to Doug at Turner Motorsports and he said even with a chip, you could still get some benefit from re-setting the ECU.

He also said it was not as much of a concern for the OBD-II cars as the OBD-I.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

TD said:


> Ah, that reset.
> 
> I doubt I would realize much benefit from that as I do tend to wring out my car fairly regularly. But I might try it just to see.


Everybody has to idle at stop lights or drive less aggressively in traffic. I suppose it depends on how the software changes.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Talking to my mechanic at European Motor Works (he's been working on these things with BMW factory training since the 80's), he said it doesn't work/help the way I thought it did, but he didn't have time to go into a more detailed explanation. But I got the impression it doesn't really make much of a difference. :dunno: More to come . . .


----------

